# New Bow, Cyborg - New Breed, indeed!



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Look-in Good


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

You will Love that bow! I shoot a Genetix and trust me ..... NEW BREED has really hit a home run with these bows! Congrats and keep us posted on how you do!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I sure can't wait to get my Genetix..........can't be soon enough.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

The bow looks great!!
kn


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looker Sling Queen!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking bow! Is that black/white strings with red/black/white accessories? Or is that orange? Anyway, sounds like it's a shooter! It's always great when you look good shooting, even better when you are good (sounds like you are)! My hubby says that even though he doesn't shoot so well, he looks awesome doing it roflol!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

DeeS said:


> I sure can't wait to get my Genetix..........can't be soon enough.


Did you get her Dee?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I love the colors! Let us know how your shooting, i think you will love this bow!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Just wanted to post a picture of my newly wrapped and fletched arrows for my Cyborg.


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

That bow is Hot! :thumbs_up


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool, Love the fusions too!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet Looking arrows.....how do you like those fusions?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

looks awesome and great job on the arrows :thumbs_up


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> Nice looking bow! Is that black/white strings with red/black/white accessories? Or is that orange? Anyway, sounds like it's a shooter! It's always great when you look good shooting, even better when you are good (sounds like you are)! My hubby says that even though he doesn't shoot so well, he looks awesome doing it roflol!


The strings are currently gray and black but I'm waiting on my Wicked1 strings that will be bright yellow, black and red. Red is my main accessory color. I'm doing ok for my first year of shooting but this year hope to get more practice in....You and your husband sound great! Hope to meet you guys soon somewhere!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

OH! and I shot at a 3D fun shoot this weekend and did great considering (bad shoulder)....this bow is great! Still fine tuning but straight out of the box no complaints!!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Sweet Looking arrows.....how do you like those fusions?


LOL.....I really should read ALL the posts first! The Fusions are AWESOME!!!! I can't believe the visibility!!! I am very happy, but know that they will make my arrows nice targets at 3D shoots!!! They truely work as advertised! Shooting the 65 yrd target at out range is no problem without binos.....


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful bow, congrats!


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice!! I like the colors...


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice set up!


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the Genetix, and I absolutely love it.....NBA has stole my heart.....


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

:jeez:

:greenwithenvy:

:set1_applaud:


----------



## huntergale (Jan 16, 2010)

bow is nice looking arrows r bad a-- to.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice looking bow, I have a Genetix and love it. After going through many bows this year, I have no need to look further. NBA has amazing bows. Best out there Imo. Btw I like the wraps on the arrows. Are those available to anybody of just staff? I want some to floss with my Genetix.


----------

